# Trek Lifetime Warranty



## red_eye5 (Jun 19, 2010)

I got my seatmast repaired after it was crushed on my 5.2 Madone. The chainstay has now cracked and I took the bike back to the LBS to show to Trek. Trek did not even have a look at the bike.

They said the repair has void the warranty. I said the seatmast fix has nothing to do with the chainstay and you should address this issue. They are not interested. My bike is 15 months old and for it to fail in such as way is not acceptable.

So much for Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Who did the seat mast repair? I've had nothing but fantastic service from TREK - they took care of my damaged 5.2 by offering a replacement frame after I got clipped by a car and cracked the headtube. This was on a bike that was just over 23 months old and had 12k miles on it. Then there is the offer from TREK to take care of a repaint of my seatmast, when the cap slipped and marred the paint on the 6 series I upgraded to from the 5.2 that was damaged. Even just this past week, I went in to show the damage to the paint on my 6 series caused my a jerk I encountered on the Mt Shasta Summit Century. I explained what happened and told them I would not need to send the bike back for the seatmast repair. Their reply: TREK *might* charge for the damage repair from the Mt. Shasta ride, but regardless, they still wanted the bike returned for a repaint.

So....YMMV, but I can't say enough good things about TREK and their CS.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't know man. My 08 5.2 had a small crack on the seat tube/top tube and they sent me a new 2011 5.9 immediately.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

red_eye5 said:


> I got my seatmast repaired after it was crushed on my 5.2 Madone. The chainstay has now cracked and I took the bike back to the LBS to show to Trek. Trek did not even have a look at the bike.
> 
> They said the repair has void the warranty. I said the seatmast fix has nothing to do with the chainstay and you should address this issue. They are not interested. My bike is 15 months old and for it to fail in such as way is not acceptable.
> 
> So much for Lifetime Warranty.


Take it to another LTD, or demand your LBS to have the Trek Rep. look at it. The LBS is not the final arbiter of the warranty issue.


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

*To red_eye5,*

I read this story yesterday when I saw your post on BikeRadar, and I remember the initial complaint about the crushed seat mast. IIRC, in that thread it was never clearly stated that you were the original registered owner of the bike, in possession of the sales slip, and that it came from a registered Trek dealer. This may seem like nitpicking but unless you are, Trek is absolutely right in their denial. It's all right there in the warrantee document which came with the bike. *IF* you are the original owner as defined, then there is something amiss with your dealings with your LBS. I've had recent dealings, as a registered bike owner, thru my LBS, and Trek has been EXTREMELY responsive, so much so that I wasn't immediately prepared to take possession of my new frameset; it took them 4 days from the initial inquiry to get the new one to my dealer! 

Since you took the "gamble" that you could get your seat mast issue repaired outside of Trek's system, you rolled the dice that nothing more would happen to the frameset. Unfortunately it did, but that does not change the fact that you altered the frameset and voided ANY warrantee that might have been in place.

From my vantage point there were questions that weren't clearly answered about the seat mast situation which caused the ensuing issues you have. I wondered why Trek would have offered you a reduced price on a new frameset when you complained about the seat mast, if you were the original owner. Their warrantees are pretty specific, and easy to follow. The fact that you had a damaged seat mast *SHOULD* have triggered an immediate replacement. Since it didn't, it's apparent, to me anyway, that there are facts missing from this scenario. Since I am in the US, and you are in the UK, your warrantee may be worded differently from mine, but I believe that the intent is the same.

Dumping on Trek for the problem you have is certainly easy, but is it correct?

I do not work for, or have any interest in the Trek corporation, BUT, I am a very, very happy customer.
YMMV
-dg


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I have always had fabulous service from TREK.
The right chainstay failed on my 1992 TREK 5500, and they replaced the frame immediately without any questions.

john


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Well if you are not the original owner there is no warranty. It is that simple.


----------



## red_eye5 (Jun 19, 2010)

I am the original owner.


----------



## AZRider3 (May 5, 2009)

I've ridden Trek bikes since I was about 10 years old (23 years running). I made a brief and short switch to a Specialized S-Works Tarmac last year before returning to the 2010 Madone 6.9. I just recently (May) pulled out my old Trek 5200 road bike for a ride and noticed a crack in the down tube. I called my LBS and sent him photos of the crack with an explanation of what I knew. He sent it to Trek and within a week they had decided to replace the 2004 5200 frame with a 2010 Madone 6.9 frame. I could not have been more happy or satisfied with the customer service department at Trek. They have always been willing to take care of the customer in my experience. I've also had to warranty a Bontrager carbon stem that cracked (probably my own fault, but they replaced it anyway). First class company in my experience.


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

red_eye5 said:


> I got my seatmast repaired after it was crushed on my 5.2 Madone. The chainstay has now cracked and I took the bike back to the LBS to show to Trek. Trek did not even have a look at the bike.
> 
> They said the repair has void the warranty. I said the seatmast fix has nothing to do with the chainstay and you should address this issue. They are not interested. My bike is 15 months old and for it to fail in such as way is not acceptable.
> 
> So much for Lifetime Warranty.


So you never answered, who repaired the seat mast? Having Calfee or any other carbon repair company touch the frame would automatically void your warranty. You DID recieve a copy of the warrany when you bought the bike correct? You probably chose not to read it though. It doesnt matter if the two issues relate, once you void the warranty, it's a non-issue.


----------



## djbsteele (May 12, 2011)

*Your woes are my woes*

Hi,

I am new to this forum and posts in general. I joined up as I am besides myself with Trek and their attitude towards my now cracked 2009 OCLV Madone 5.2 rear chainstay. So, I searched about to find out how many other folks have cracked chainstays. If you do please let me know.

Bought in Aug 2009. I am the sole owner and molly coddler of my White Lightening. Bought due to its performance and then having been sold on the"Lifetime Warranty". Well, the wheelset was replaced after 3 attempts to fix the rear wheel bearings. This after 6 months of use. The wheelset basically being softer than cheese. My friend whom has the same bike has the same issue!

Then after wintering the bike I go out and do a 67 mile hilly route. This including descents on twists at speeds over 45mph. I get back and see the tell-tale cracks on the rear chainstay and a bit of black showing through. I had heard a noise from the rear like a skipped gear change but I never changed gear. This was going UP a 7% grade under load. Off to the LBS who send Trek the photos and then get asked for the frame back. Trek had already decided it was "IMPACT" damage before they had seen it. Then they confirmed it WITHOUT ANY DISCUSSION with me or taking into account my written feedback. I can swear under oath that the bike has never been crashed, crushed or dropped in its' life.

Then I see on eBay a guy who is selling a broken Madone 6 series frame. His rear chainstay had collapsed. Trek had replaced the farme!

Then I read your posts. I also have one small crack running from the bottom of the seat-post out along the top tube. I just presumed it was the paint that had cracked. This has been there for a long time. It sounds just like the one mentioned. I see that Trek replaced that frame too.

I then see all you happy people about Trek service. My JOY has turned to extreme SORROW I can tell you.

If anyone can send me pics of their warrantied damage that would be very helpful.

I want Trek to honour their reputation and warranty and get me back out there on an OCLV frame ASAP. Of course I am off to the Alps for a training week next week. No luck!

Thanks much to anyone that can help me.

David from Scotland.


----------



## red_eye5 (Jun 19, 2010)

Can you post some photo's of the crack on your bike


----------



## djbsteele (May 12, 2011)

Here you go. I tried to load up to the forum but images are too big. I have onbe cropped image loaded. If you use the link below you can find more pics.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5716430663/in/set-72157619033452654 

I spoke with one of the UK's premier Carbon Repair shops today. "Not you as well" was the instant reply. No service from Trek and a mysteriously cracked chainstay.

Thanks.


----------



## red_eye5 (Jun 19, 2010)

That looks pretty nasty. Do you know how long its been there? I had a crack in my chainstay but it was a single line crack not like yours which is multiple cracks over different areas.

I think you are stuck if Trek do not honor their warranty. You could perhaps try to speak with someone more senior in the company.


----------



## djbsteele (May 12, 2011)

It only just appeared after doing the 67 mile ride on a fast, hilly, twisting course here in Scotland. I shudder to think what would have happened if the chainstay had actually fractured. I guess I would not be typing this reply. Makes you wonder really. I know that as the bike was cleaned prior to riding the route. On cleaning the bike on return there was the damages. I am an engineer and can tell you that this looks like a burst from teh inside out. No hint of impact damage from the outside as Trek are suggesting. They don't even have it properly analysed. They send it to another bicycle shop!!

The bike was bought in Aug 2009 and has only been ridden for 2,600 miles.

My bike in tatters as is their reputation it seems.

I have asked for this to be escalated to the head of Trek (UK) and Trek (inc). Let's see what happens.

Be aware folks. I am not the first and most probably not the last to have this issue.


----------



## djbsteele (May 12, 2011)

Hi Red_eye5,

I see you have your bike (with replaced frame) up for sale on eBay! So, you did win with Trek and get a new frame from them? Well done. Pity it was not a 54cm frame! How long did you have to fight for?


----------



## cxracer01 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE CRASH IMPACT TO ME !!!:cryin:


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Fractured Chainstays are usually not catastrophic.. heck if I remember correctly Lance even won the stage where his chainstay failed.

And I say failed because his crash really wasn't very bad, and a bike has to cross the finish line to cross the finish line first.

I cracked the chainstay on an aluminum Trek back in 2004.. that bike was four years old and Trek gave me zero trouble and replaced it with a newer aluminum/CF frame. There was no impact on mine but I had beaten on the bike pretty bad, it had a solid 20K miles on it or so and had been ridden in all weather.

That said these Madone chainstays look pathetically wispy.. I could have sworn the newer 6-series Madones I looked at have vastly more beefy chainstays.

The two carbon bikes I've had, a Giant and a BH, both have massive chainstays compared to what this looks like.. the BH ones have got to be twice as large as this one and are extremely solid.

The older Trek OCLVs before these new Madone designs were heavier but they sure seemed to be more solid, durable, and reliable.


----------

